# Started Using A New Service And Tipping Sign!



## warsaw (Apr 8, 2017)

Sometimes, there’s a need to remind people of the amenities and rules of conduct while being driven, but asking them to rate you five stars and a subtle hint about tipping is crucial.

I’ve tried several signs in the past, but many didn’t convey the right message and subtle reminders.
Some riders prefer not being asked for tips, but a few are more open if reminded in a respectful manner.


----------



## Doyling (Oct 11, 2019)

If it works let me know, I would love to buy one from you, very clean and professional look.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

I have headrest covers that have a spot for a sign in them that I have been using for a couple of years now. I custom print my message for it. I also have a small spot on them that sells advertising. I have two restaurants that have each taken the one available spot on each headrest. I am going into my 3rd year with both restaurants. One restaurant also gave me business cards to hand out giving the dinner a 10% discount off food only. Every 20 meals associated to my card number earns me a free dinner.

Mine are similar to this with my own custom sign.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

warsaw said:


> Sometimes, there’s a need to remind people of the amenities and rules of conduct while being driven, but asking them to rate you five stars and a subtle hint about tipping is crucial.
> 
> I’ve tried several signs in the past, but many didn’t convey the right message and subtle reminders.
> Some riders prefer not being asked for tips, but a few are more open if reminded in a respectful manner.
> View attachment 615170


It's a nice sign!
I dont know about
let me know if you need anything though
Kinda makes it sound like you are a servant
Are you gonna sell em?


----------



## warsaw (Apr 8, 2017)

actually, I bought this from an Amazon seller!
the ones i made before did not look as good as this one.


----------



## Gone_in_60_seconds (Jan 21, 2018)

FLKeys said:


> I have headrest covers that have a spot for a sign in them that I have been using for a couple of years now. I custom print my message for it. I also have a small spot on them that sells advertising. I have two restaurants that have each taken the one available spot on each headrest. I am going into my 3rd year with both restaurants. One restaurant also gave me business cards to hand out giving the dinner a 10% discount off food only. Every 20 meals associated to my card number earns me a free dinner.
> 
> Mine are similar to this with my own custom sign.
> 
> View attachment 615445


Where can I buy these type of headrests that has the transparent sleeve for advertisements?


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Gone_in_60_seconds said:


> Where can I buy these type of headrests that has the transparent sleeve for advertisements?


I found mine on Amazon. Don't think that seller has relisted them. I'll look.


----------

